# Remote viewing



## strebe (Jul 17, 2006)

This is an old wish but I don't think it was ever solved. Will also preface this with the acknowledgement that it probably doesn't affect a large number of TiVo customers. I have TiVos at two homes in two different states. I have had instances where the home I am currently at has lost power or cable service failed etc. during the recording of a program. Content recorded fine at the other location. I have no easy way to transfer the content from one TiVo to another. I can watch it through my tablet or phone but no easy way to put it up on the big screen. Tivo.com has the interface for transferring content between TiVos but that is only for TiVos on the same physical network. Not sure why that is even available as I never do that, there's no need that I can see. I realize I could install a hardware based VPN and probably "fool" the TiVos to thinking they are on the same network to get this to work but do I really have to do that to simply transfer some content between the two. Also realize that streaming over a WAN connection might not be advised but I only want to transfer content and in reality with 200 meg down and 20 meg up on both sides I probably could stream between the two. Probably another licensing issue but it's a little annoying.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Slingbox. I've used it to watch my Tivo all over the world. Works fine, no VPN required. I just sold one on ebay for $40, so I know they're pretty cheap. I don't recall all the platforms the Sling player software runs on, but I used it on a Firestick for years.


----------



## strebe (Jul 17, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Slingbox. I've used it to watch my Tivo all over the world. Works fine, no VPN required. I just sold one on ebay for $40, so I know they're pretty cheap. I don't recall all the platforms the Sling player software runs on, but I used it on a Firestick for years.


I looked at a Slingbox several years ago. I'll have to take another look. Probably would at least be a good interim solution. Thanks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

strebe said:


> Tivo.com has the interface for transferring content between TiVos but that is only for TiVos on the same physical network. Not sure why that is even available as I never do that, there's no need that I can see.


Well no need for you that is. It does allow people to exchange TiVo's (failures or upgrades) and migrate content. Also, before streaming was an option between TiVo's, you would have to transfer shows between TiVo's to watch shows on another TV in the house (yes this was done on the TiVo and not through TiVo Online but the technical functionality is the same). Some people also transfer shows between TiVo's to free up/balance disk space with multiple TiVo's.

Scott


----------

